# Introducing.. well, Me.



## OldGrover (Nov 9, 2004)

Since introducing yourself seems to be the polite thing to do, here goes. I'm Grover (Hi Grover!) and I do random tech things for a amateur community theatre group. I'm utterly untrained with regards to theatre, being a professional computer geek, but I do have the qualifications of owning a reasonable shop full of tools and of knowing which end of the hammer to hold. I've also done some props stuff (again the tools) and gripped (being 6'2", 240 pounds means I'm an obvious choice when it comes to being volunteered to carry stuff around.)

In fact, I found this board while googling for how the heck to make proper theatre flats, since some of the more experienced people were sick of a "Master Carpenter" that didn't know how they were /supposed/ to be made. Since I've run across a considerable diversity of opinion on the 'net on this subject, I no longer feel quite so ignorant.

I'd imagine I'll be asking lots of questions in not too long a time, as I'm slated to be a TD for an upcoming show. Yeesh. 

-OG


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome to CB! feel free to ask any question, dont be afraid to ask a question that may seem dumb, were here to help... and nice avatar!


----------



## OldGrover (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks - I do Fark photoshop contests (www.fark.com) and I just grabbed the head of one of my self-inserts 

I've just been patiently reminding people that what I am is a general handyman and if they want something done in a particular way - as opposed to any way I can - they better tell me upfront

On the plus side, I did use building stage jacks (properly, using directions found googling) as an excuse to go buy a nailgun/stapler and compressor 

Thanks for the welcome and I DO expect I'll pony up dumb questions with a bewildered look on my face from time to time.

-OG


----------



## ship (Nov 10, 2004)

The only question that's dumb is the question that's not asked. Welcome to the forum, ask lots, answer as much as possible also. The more the more merry much less the broader the base of experience we all share.

P.S. nice picture.


----------



## Amy (Nov 10, 2004)

heya! welcome to the boards! i'm amy and i pretty much found this site the same way you did.. google.com. its a wonderful thing!

hope you find your stay here enjoyable and ask as many questions as desired


----------



## avkid (Nov 10, 2004)

hello, i also work in commnity theatre, so i hope i can be of help!


----------



## Peter (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey, Welcome!!! So many people arround here from "community theators" arround here! There is no such things anywhere near my house. Our school didnt even have an auditorium untill last year, before that it was eather the *cafatorum* or driving an hour and a half to the nearest stage. Maybe in a million years we'll have a community theator start up in my area, but I have serous doubts!

That is quite an interesting Avatar  I have been really bad at getting arround to seting up my own avatar, I have one that I use on other forums, but it is too big for this forum. Maybe some day I'll get around to shrinking it. who knows!


----------



## OldGrover (Nov 10, 2004)

Heh. The photoshops I've done are at : 

http://www.pbase.com/oldgrover/photoshop 

Specifically, the one my icon is yanked from is : 
http://www.pbase.com/oldgrover/image/32392711

Basically, if you don't know what a photoshop contest is, it is just a contest in which you either are given a theme or an original image and are challenged to create a new picture (using photoshop, paintshop pro, whatever) from the theme or the source pic.

Amusing, but I've not had much time for it lately.

Thanks for all the warm welcomes, everyone 

-OG


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 10, 2004)

Peter said:


> *cafatorum*



our jr high has a cafetorium instead of an auditorium and a cafeteria... it got really annoying because accoustically part of it was like an auditorium, and part of it was like a cafeteria... made it hard to get good sound but now im at the HS with a real auditorium.... im not a frosh, we just have a stupid school system where the HS is soph/junior/seniors and the jr high is 8th/frosh


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 10, 2004)

Peter said:


> *cafatorum*



our jr high has a cafetorium instead of an auditorium and a cafeteria... it got really annoying because accoustically part of it was like an auditorium, and part of it was like a cafeteria... made it hard to get good sound but now im at the HS with a real auditorium.... im not a frosh, we just have a stupid school system where the HS is soph/junior/seniors and the jr high is 8th/frosh


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 10, 2004)

Peter said:


> *cafatorum*



our jr high has a cafetorium instead of an auditorium and a cafeteria... it got really annoying because accoustically part of it was like an auditorium, and part of it was like a cafeteria... made it hard to get good sound but now im at the HS with a real auditorium.... im not a frosh, we just have a stupid school system where the HS is soph/junior/seniors and the jr high is 8th/frosh


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 10, 2004)

Peter said:


> *cafatorum*



our jr high has a cafetorium instead of an auditorium and a cafeteria... it got really annoying because accoustically part of it was like an auditorium, and part of it was like a cafeteria... made it hard to get good sound but now im at the HS with a real auditorium.... im not a frosh, we just have a stupid school system where the HS is soph/junior/seniors and the jr high is 8th/frosh


----------



## Peter (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow, Matt, I think you got a little click happy  

Good Job on that photoshop stuff Old Groover!


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 11, 2004)

yea, my comp froze for about 10 minutes on this screen and if you push send twice it usually comes up with an error message, so i just kept tryin to get the post to work


----------



## wemeck (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Aboard!!!!!!! Hope to see you around the forums. Hell, I need to find myself around the forum more.


----------



## sound_nerd (Jan 11, 2005)

where in ontario are you Grover?


----------



## OldGrover (Jan 11, 2005)

Kitchener-Waterloo. I do carpentry and other tech for KW Little Theatre. I'm currently also teching for University of Waterloo's FASS production, which is a real hoot. (http://fass.uwaterloo.ca - insane, insane, insane show)

-OG


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey!

Hope you like CB. I'm alot like you in size (6'3") isn't it great to be the one who always get to carry stuff! lol only not really. Yeah post any questions that you want ... sometimes they'll lead to answers and such that you never expected to get. Do you have aim? 
~Nick


----------



## OldGrover (Jan 11, 2005)

I pretty much do set, some props, some gripping. I've done some lighting and sound stuff now, too. I am slated to TD a show next year and that's what I'm currently focussed on - getting to know enough of everything to manage that.

Heh. I was just looking through that FASS site - last year's FASS show was the first theatre production I was ever involved with. 

http://www.risingedgegallery.com/s/fass_pages/html/c22468.htm

I'm the gentleman being held upside down by the other techs. Which, I admit, was somewhat payback - for the closing night, we soundly trussed the key grip and carried her out for bows on our shoulders.

-OG


----------



## producer (Jan 12, 2005)

did i hear COMPUTER GEEK????
Sweet. I'm a fulltime computer geek too.


----------



## OldGrover (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a programmer/project manager in the IT department of a medium-sized software company. Over the years, I've been most things, though - DBA, sysadmin, computer tech.

-OG


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey

Yeah I'm a huge comp geek too. I've been programming C++ for a few years now (3-4).
~Nick


----------

